# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 30-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 30-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Tuesday 30.XII.2014 (GMT+1  Dubai International Football Challange 
17:00 Real Madrid - AC Milan
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA
Sport1
-Astra 19.2°E -12480 v 27500 -FTA
Quest
-17°E-11008 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA  England -Championship 
20:45 Derby County - Leeds United
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  Algerian League 1 Mobilis 
16:00 Entente Sportive de Sétif-MC Oran
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss  UAE -Arabian Gulf Cup 
13:50 Emirates Club -AlWehda
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
AD Sport Extra
-Hotbird 13°E-11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11804 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sport Extra HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA 
13:55 Ajman-AlNasr
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
16:30 AlShabab-AlAin
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
AD Sport Extra
-Hotbird 13°E-11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11804 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sport Extra HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA

----------

